# Baby party.



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

We let the babies out for the first time today to party together.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Here's some more.


----------



## MarthaP (Feb 10, 2013)

LOVE, LOVE baby pictures!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Newbie Question.....
The momma in the last pic looks super thin... Is that what I should suspect my mommas to look like after kidding??

The pics are awesome!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Awwww beautiful. Just beautiful.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow Tim! They are all gorgeous! Congratulations!!! The buck in 5 and 8 is stunning. You gotta show him!!! Wow! The two on the fencing role are very nice too!!!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

cute


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Love the pics. They are adorable, and very nice looking. Love the looks of your place too.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for inviting us all to your Baby Party!:gift::balloons:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Those babies looked like they were lovin' life. 

She is a dairy goat and they tend to look on the thinner side.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

serenityfarmnm said:


> Newbie Question.....
> The momma in the last pic looks super thin... Is that what I should suspect my mommas to look like after kiddin!


You would hope not. That is Rose and she weighed 215 lbs before she kidded triplets. I've never been successful keeping weight on her while lactating. Goathiker looked at her while she was here and thought her eyelids looked pale. She wondered about liver fluke. I'm going to treat for anemia and worm with ivermec plus. I copper bolused her yesterday. She was sick for a few days, but came around with Nuflor. 
You can see my Boer does remain fat after kidding.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

How many more does left to kid? Great looking bunch of kids!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

GTAllen said:


> How many more does left to kid? Great looking bunch of kids!


I've got five left to go. Three FB Boers. Grace, who is AI bred to Status Quo, is next about March 7.

How are those does you bought at the production sale doing, GT?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

serenityfarmnm said:


> Newbie Question.....
> The momma in the last pic looks super thin... Is that what I should suspect my mommas to look like after kidding??
> 
> The pics are awesome!


 That is a dairy goat and yes they do look thinner then most breeds. What kin dof goats do you.have?

I love those babies, they are some beautiful and very stunning


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

Great Baby Shots -
It just amazes me that WA has green grass in Feb.


----------



## Goatgirl21 (Jan 25, 2013)

Tenacross said:


> We let the babies out for the first time today to party together.


Beautiful boers!!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Tenacross said:


> I've got five left to go. Three FB Boers. Grace, who is AI bred to Status Quo, is next about March 7.
> 
> How are those does you bought at the production sale doing, GT?


Doing great the buckling and doeling that the doe had are getting huge.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

They all look great, beautiful pics!


----------



## 1ryan231 (Feb 14, 2013)

(Who let the dogs out?)

Wh-wh-who let the babies out?

Baa! Baah, baa!

Who let the babies out?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

serenityfarmnm said:


> Newbie Question.....
> The momma in the last pic looks super thin... Is that what I should suspect my mommas to look like after kidding??
> 
> The pics are awesome!


Some does do lose alot of condition, especially if they have multiple
kids! Dairy does generally don't have alot of body fat to start with, so 
they can look on the thin side after kidding.

That is why it is good to dry off the doe and let her rest for a few months before kidding again.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The kids are adorable!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for my baby fix!!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow really nice. Makes me want to reach right in the screen and cuddle them all. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice, congrats


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

The kids look great, I cant wait to watch them grow.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Everybody is turned in/out with everybody as of today. There were a couple of brawls. Oreo challenged LD, which surprised me a little. Some babies got lost for awhile. I've checked on them twice since it got dark and there were no does and/or babies exiled to outside the shelter. The feed routine is now in a complete shambles. Hopefully it won't take too long to sort out. It always amazes me how the babies assimilate to the herd at such a young age. Scary for an overprotective goat Dad though.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*sigh* Yeah I know what you mean. Now that 3 have kidded the feeding system is a wreck.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

So cute! I just love boer kids.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww so glad they are all getting settled into their 'herd' They are lovely babies!!!
I love it when all the babies can get out and mingle! My favorite time is when they all get turned out together for the first time and mom's leave them alone enough to play.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> My favorite time is when they all get turned out together for the first time and mom's leave them alone enough to play.


Me too. They are already figuring out the creep area to hide from their cranky territorial mothers. Smart little rascals.


----------

